# freezers in roomettes?



## Skip (Sep 7, 2020)

I have a condition which causes serious irritation of my pudendal nerve when sitting. Basically it just plain hurts to sit normally, but can be mitigated by keeping my feet elevated. But that is usually difficult to find. In order to sit normally I can mitigate the pain to a reasonable degree with something called BodyIce (from my physical therapist). It does a pretty decent job of freezing the pudendal nerve. BodyIce is approximately the dimensions of a sheet of paper in width and length. It contains a gel which is malleable so it can be folded and is not terribly uncomfortable to sit on. It's never pleasant, but better than the pain. This is why I have always flown. I would love to take Amtrak to many destinations in the US but I am very hesitant - how am I going to keep my BodyIce cold? Without the ability to keep several of these BodyIce at a bit below freezing, I would end up spending nearly all my time in my room lying down. Not much fun.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 8, 2020)

As someone who has had to keep medicine refrigerated for weeks on a long trip (I now have a really small portable electric refrigerator), I sympathize with your worse plight. Have you considered dry ice?
The smartest thing I ever did was to test my cooling procedure at home (like using refrigerator then assuming external battery pack ran down and I had to use ice packs for a while) then testing when taking a short trip (and staying in hotels for two weeks where I knew I could always use in room or front office refrigerator but tried not to have to). You might do the same at home with dry ice and cooler or ice packs with cooler) to test it out.
I get my medication overnighted and it comes in foam cooler with ice packs and I am swimming in both. Check friends and neighbors who might be diabetic or ask therapist if someone who is or who otherwise gets medical shipments in coolers as there is a limit to how many they would ever want to keep. I've given them away to local meat market and dessert place to give to their customers who might not be going straigt home. I wish I could find a permanent place to donate them.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 8, 2020)

Have you considered the Food Bank/Pantry? They can always use stuff like that!


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 8, 2020)

Don't know how long your trip is but, have you considered a cooler with dry ice as me-little-me suggested?
Definitely below freezing but the question is, how long will it last before it evaporates? Not going to be easy to re-supply along your journey.
Just a thought.


----------



## flitcraft (Sep 8, 2020)

Given the cost of an Amtrak trip and the discomfort that you'd experience if you didn't have a way to keep you packs cold, let me second me-little-me's good advice on doing a trial run at home with a cooler and dry ice. Coolers and ice packs vary a lot in their efficiency; I would invest in a really good cooler--not a styrofoam one, for example. I think America's Test Kitchen did a test of ice packs recently; you could probably find it online to pick the best, longest lasting packs. I'd be tempted to try a belts-and-braces approached of dry ice plus ice packs--presumably the dry ice would keep the ice packs cold, and you might be able to eke out more hours with the packs alone in the cooler once the dry ice evaporated.

Good luck with your journey. If it turns out that Amtrak doesn't work for you, at least you'll have discovered that in the comfort of your own home rather than in agony in a roomette somewhere many hours away from relief.


----------



## John Santos (Sep 8, 2020)

A light-weight soft cooler full of ice should last for at least two nights. I filled mine at a campground in Redwood NP, spent the last night at a motel in Berkeley, and still had some ice in it when I refilled it at the CVS across the street from Chicago Union Station after arriving on the CZ. This was in the summer of 2017, which was extremely hot. (122F/49C according to my car in Santa Rosa at the north end of San Francisco Bay!) I understand sleeper passengers can get ice for drinks from their SCA or from the diner or cafe car, but I didn't need to do that.

I don't know if they could store your spare BodyIce in one of their freezers (probably not), but I think they could provide you with ice cubes to restock a small cooler of your own, especially for medical equipment. I would call Amtrak to make sure before booking my tickets, though. (Do they have a special number for assistance with things like wheelchairs? I think those would be the people you would want to talk to.)

P.S. @Bob Dylan great idea about the food pantry!


----------



## OBS (Sep 8, 2020)

John Santos said:


> A light-weight soft cooler full of ice should last for at least two nights. I filled mine at a campground in Redwood NP, spent the last night at a motel in Berkeley, and still had some ice in it when I refilled it at the CVS across the street from Chicago Union Station after arriving on the CZ. This was in the summer of 2017, which was extremely hot. (122F/49C according to my car in Santa Rosa at the north end of San Francisco Bay!) I understand sleeper passengers can get ice for drinks from their SCA or from the diner or cafe car, but I didn't need to do that.
> 
> I don't know if they could store your spare BodyIce in one of their freezers (probably not), but I think they could provide you with ice cubes to restock a small cooler of your own, especially for medical equipment. I would call Amtrak to make sure before booking my tickets, though. (Do they have a special number for assistance with things like wheelchairs? I think those would be the people you would want to talk to.)
> 
> P.S. @Bob Dylan great idea about the food pantry!


Unfortunately storing it in the Amtrak freezer is not permitted (FDA rules).


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Sep 8, 2020)

I bought a 12/24 - 110v car refrigerator. It's about 20 liters. There was another with only 16 liters but I don't think it was much smaller. It has a thermostat you can set down to -4 F. It came with a small 12v transformer for about $200.


----------



## caravanman (Sep 8, 2020)

If you are travelling in a roomette, you would have the option to sit, with your feet raised by placing items on the opposite seat. If you need to lie down with your feet raised, that would work by leaving the bed in the sleep mode all the time. Maybe a small portable freezer would work for you, there is 120v available in the sleepers. Do be aware that there is very little floor space in a roomette, a bedroom gives more space.


----------



## railiner (Sep 8, 2020)

caravanman said:


> If you are travelling in a roomette, Maybe a small portable freezer would work for you, there is 120v available in the sleepers..



I don't know if those outlets would support even a small compressor...they are designed for shavers and phone chargers...stronger amperage might trip the breakers....
The ones in the passageway would probably work, as those are for vacuum cleaner's, but I don't know if they would allow you to run a cord to them, due to tripping and other possible hazards....


----------



## joelkfla (Sep 8, 2020)

Amtrak rules for dry ice are here, under the "Medical Devices" heading. Among other things: it must be labeled, styrofoam is not allowed, the container must be vented, and it's limited to 5 lbs.

Some websites say it might last a day, but I agree testing it at home would be advisable.


----------



## drdumont (Sep 8, 2020)

Amazon has several portable coolers (ice chests) which will heat or cool when plugged in. I have one I have used on Amtrak a couple of times. It is a Peltier chip device, virtually noiseless, and hasn't tripped the breaker in the room. 
Chill it down as much as you can before boarding, and if you can, load it with ice as well. 
Hope you find a way to lessen the pain. Chronic pain is no laughing matter.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 8, 2020)

You probably qualify for the handicap room. Just get a letter from your doctor. More room, private bath, priced low like roomette. You have to call for reservation as you are not mobility handicapped. I had no trouble. Read Amtrak rules on what info you have to provide but I was never asked to show the documentation and have no trouble walking but sleeping is an issue.
They will not question your handicap - only may ask to see documentation. For me, that consists of a VA card that indicates I have a service-connected disability, not what it is.


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Sep 8, 2020)

railiner said:


> I don't know if those outlets would support even a small compressor...they are designed for shavers and phone chargers...stronger amperage might trip the breakers....
> The ones in the passageway would probably work, as those are for vacuum cleaner's, but I don't know if they would allow you to run a cord to them, due to tripping and other possible hazards....


My 20 liter car fridge draws less than 1 amp @120vac.


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Sep 8, 2020)

drdumont said:


> Amazon has several portable coolers (ice chests) which will heat or cool when plugged in. I have one I have used on Amtrak a couple of times. It is a Peltier chip device, virtually noiseless, and hasn't tripped the breaker in the room.
> Chill it down as much as you can before boarding, and if you can, load it with ice as well.
> Hope you find a way to lessen the pain. Chronic pain is no laughing matter.


These peltier based devices are mostly a waste and draw more current than compressor type car fridges.They won't ever freeze anything. Small ones might be useful for a short car trip.


----------



## caravanman (Sep 9, 2020)

I have used the roomette 120v outlet to plug in a travel kettle, us Brits can't manage without a proper cup of tea.  
The kettle is only rated at 650Watts, but Amps x Volts = W, so I guess the supply was providing about 5 Amps. 
Please note I am not advocating plugging in high wattage items, just reporting my own experience.


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Sep 9, 2020)

In the US the type of receptacle can indicate the amperage. Most 110v are at least 15A. Some have a sort of extra 'cross' in one of the three prongs receptacles that indicates 20A. There are some appliances that draw more than 15A with one of the prongs rotated 'sideways' so they can only be used on a 20A receptacle. 
I don't think Amtrak would want anything like a space heater that draws high current over long periods. They might be more tolerant of low wattage devices.

The main drawbacks of the compressor fridge are higher cost, weight, and they must not be tilted more than a certain amount. If they are inverted the freon becomes misplaced and the unit won't operate.


----------



## PVD (Sep 9, 2020)

Since more than one receptacle may be on the circuit, and you may not know what is in use in the other locations the fact that it is a 20A vs a 15A can be deceiving. Part of the problem with most motor/compressor devices is startup, which may be quite a bit higher than running.


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Sep 9, 2020)

True, too many people drawing current on the same circuit could trip a breaker but wiring and receptacle should be safe. 
I have a meter by a company called 'Kill a Watt' that displays instantaneous watts, amps, voltage and Hertz. It registers 0.50 to 0.65 amps with the car fridge. Startup current could be more but the supplied transformer maxes out at 2.5 amps. 
I would be mostly concerned with the weight, about 20 lbs.
Would it be considered a carry on?


----------



## PVD (Sep 9, 2020)

Many of the car coolers (as opposed to an actual mini fridge) are peltier effect not compressor, They would pose less of a problem.


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Sep 9, 2020)

PVD said:


> Many of the car coolers (as opposed to an actual mini fridge) are peltier effect not compressor, They would pose less of a problem.


I have several peltier junction coolers...they draw more current than my compressor car fridge, 0.90 amps.


----------



## PVD (Sep 9, 2020)

But if I recall, they don't have the big startup surge, which makes them predictable..(I could be mistaken, it has been a while).


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Sep 9, 2020)

My compressor car fridge doesn't have a big startup surge. It's difficult to measure but with double or even triple the 0.50 amp running current it is well under the 2.5 amp transformer max current.


PVD said:


> But if I recall, they don't have the big startup surge, which makes them predictable..(I could be mistaken, it has been a while).




The peltier type coolers are nice and light and available in very small sizes. 
I have a Koolatron that holds exactly one six pack of either cans or bottles.
I have used it many times on car trips. It keeps IPA reasonably cool but the 12v plug gets pretty hot in a half hour.
I have an Igloo that is close to a big as my compressor fridge that probably weighs less than 5 lbs. 
They both pull about 3 - 3.5 amps @ 12vdc. That's more than the ' big startup surge' of my compressor fridge and it is a steady draw--no thermostat.


----------



## PVD (Sep 9, 2020)

3.5A @12vdc is not much power at all (42W), is the fridge running 12vdc also? I can't picture a compressor starting with that low a wattage...


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Sep 9, 2020)

These new compressors are designed for use in vehicles and so a very low current draw.

People sometimes have trouble running the compressor fridge on 12v but they work well with the transformer and inverter connected to a battery. The compressor fridge will shut down if the battery voltage sags but the inverter seems to insulate it.

My Koolatron manual says it draws 4.5amps at 12vdc. Most of the other peltier coolers I've seen the specs on say 3.5 amps at 12v. It is a constant draw because they don't have thermostats, while the compressor fridge is computerized and has a thermostat.

I don't have a way to easily measure 12v amps but when I use the transformer the compressor fridge uses .50 amps while the peltier uses .90 amps on 110vac. They are both switcher type 110v - 12v power adapters.


----------



## Asher (Sep 9, 2020)

Dry ice is not the easiest thing to acquire and most time has to be sawed into usable size pieces. Then for sure you should experiment on placement. Otherwise, you will be looking for a microwave to thaw out food or drinks.


----------



## PVD (Sep 9, 2020)

Thanks, that is an impressive achievement in energy. A compressor fridge of any size using 60W is not bad.....


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Sep 9, 2020)

anumberone said:


> Dry ice is not the easiest thing to acquire and most time has to be sawed into usable size pieces. Then for sure you should experiment on placement. Otherwise, you will be looking for a microwave to thaw out food or drinks.


It would be great if somebody could make a low power, small microwave, but they don't seem to exist. Some of the peltier coolers, like my Koolatron, can be used to heat(switch the polarity) but I've never tried it. I think they might get up to about 140'


----------



## Qapla (Sep 9, 2020)

I don't have a horse in this race but found this article to be informative





Peltier vs. Compressor-Based Cooling | Blog | LabIncubators.net







labincubators.net




)


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Sep 9, 2020)

That's interesting. As far as the original poster's quest, I can't say if the size and weight would be acceptable. The one I have is about as big as a microwave oven. It doesn't weigh as much but it should be transported and used in a level position. It shouldn't be a problem with power, but the room attendants might have to approve it. It should do a good job keeping medications safe. It displays the temperature and keeps the thermostat setting by about +-5'.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 9, 2020)

tgstubbs1 said:


> These new compressors are designed for use in vehicles and so a very low current draw.
> 
> People sometimes have trouble running the compressor fridge on 12v but they work well with the transformer and inverter connected to a battery. The compressor fridge will shut down if the battery voltage sags but the inverter seems to insulate it.
> 
> ...


Per Koolatron, all their 12V coolers are thermoelectric. That means no compressor. And those numbers you quoted for power consumption are for a thermoelectric cooler. Can you provide us with model number?


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Sep 10, 2020)

me_little_me said:


> Per Koolatron, all their 12V coolers are thermoelectric. That means no compressor. And those numbers you quoted for power consumption are for a thermoelectric cooler. Can you provide us with model number?


B07 Travel Tote is all it says on the manual. It is thermoelectric (peltier).
It heats as well as cools. It has a partly metal surface on the interior. It doesn't have very good insulation compared to the Igloo I have but it's small size would be more manageable on a train.


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Here is the compressor fridge. I found a 9L type on Amazon, too, but it is still rather large.
:


https://www.amazon.com/Alpicool-C20-Portable-Refrigerator-Vehicle/dp/B075R1LH8D


----------



## Nick Farr (Sep 10, 2020)

Isn't ice always available upon request? Why couldn't the cooler in question be restocked periodically?


----------



## MARC Rider (Sep 10, 2020)

Nick Farr said:


> Isn't ice always available upon request? Why couldn't the cooler in question be restocked periodically?


What about draining the melted ice? We have a soft-sided cooler, which is nice and folds up, but there's no drain hole, so when the ice melts, you have to take everything out and dump it somehwere. Not too many "somewheres" on a moving train or a large urban station. I use it with chill packs, which are fine for a one-day picnic, but on a multi-day trip need to be refrozen somewhere.


----------



## Nick Farr (Sep 10, 2020)

MARC Rider said:


> What about draining the melted ice?



There's bathrooms in every car, and the showers in the sleepers. There's also station stops where you can drain directly to the tracks.

Not pleasant but neither is lugging a freezer with you.


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Ice can be a problem but isn't there a bathroom nearby? 

What can be bad is water getting into things you don't want to get wet.


----------



## Barb Stout (Sep 10, 2020)

Recently I went on a 3 day camping trip and used several ice packs that were apparently from Harry and Davids (at least that's what is printed on the pack) and to my surprise, a 1 or 2 of them were still solid and cold upon my return and the melted ones were still cold. The weather hadn't been all that warm; I would say the highs were in the 80s. In addition, I had not stuffed the cooler full of them or food, so that's another reason why I was surprised.


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Sep 10, 2020)

What I wonder about is how Amtrak treats a cooler. Is it one of your allowable carry ons?


----------



## Nick Farr (Sep 10, 2020)

tgstubbs1 said:


> What wonder about is how Amtrak treats a cooler. Is it one of your allowable carry ons?



If you're in a Western sleeper, in my experience whatever you can haul to your room and fit there is fine. I've lugged 200 lbs of gear on various trips and nobody said a thing.


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Nick Farr said:


> If you're in a Western sleeper, in my experience whatever you can haul to your room and fit there is fine. I've lugged 200 lbs of gear on various trips and nobody said a thing.


That's cool. Is it 'official' policy, though?
I remember them being pretty generous to Scouts getting off at Raton for their trips to Philmont Scout ranch but I think they were making some minor concessions, which is a great thing about Amtrak. It could be subject to particular trains, I guess.


----------



## Skip (Sep 10, 2020)

Thanks everyone for all of the suggestions. I did take me_little_me's suggestion and tested it out yesterday and today. I went to praxair who sells dry ice. Told the fellow what I was trying to do and he gave me 10 lbs free (which filled my small cooler) to test it out. With about 5 lbs of dry ice in the cooler I can get 2 of the BodyIce in there (with 10 lbs there was no room for the BodyIce packs). It cooled very well with a small towel between the ice and the BodyIce for the one closest to the dry ice. The towel was necessary, else the BodyIce nearest the dry ice froze solid. It has to remain pliable for comfort reasons. The one on top was not cool enough for me to use. So, I took to sitting on one while the other was cooling. It worked fine for a little less than 24 hours before the dry ice was exhausted. A good portion of that was during the night when I was not using any at all. I can sit on the BodyIce for an hour or two before it needs to be cooled again, which I think is the problem. Those 'warm' BodyIce are taking a lot to cool. It's just not lasting long enough I'm afraid. And I don't know how I could replenish the dry ice during the trip. I can't use 2 coolers, they're just too heavy and I wouldn't be able to tote any luggage. This dry ice is not light. It is significantly heavier than the equivalent volume of frozen water, so a bigger cooler is out of the question, unless I also bring a dolly to move it around.  I do have a portable cooler in my car which can plug into a wall socket or a lighter. But it is very heavy. It's literally a small refrigerator with a condensor and motor, which is why it's so heavy. Works great in the car but you don't want to tote this thing around for any distance. Think I'm going to have to fly unfortunately. But I really appreciate all the help suggester here. Cheers!


----------



## Skip (Sep 10, 2020)

After posting my reply, there were many new posts. I saw me_little_me's post, while I was typing, about the handicapped room. I'm sure I could get a letter from my doctor to be able to use the handicapped room, but it still doesn't solve my problem, does it? I don't suppose there's a freezer in there, or is there? I don't want to spend all my time in the room where I could put my feet up, certainly a blessing, but I've got a horrible case of cabin fever from 'sheltering in place' for the last 6 months.  I want to be able to sit in the car where you can view the scenery better. Thanks again for trying so hard to solve my problem!


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 10, 2020)

Skip said:


> Thanks everyone for all of the suggestions. I did take me_little_me's suggestion and tested it out yesterday and today. I went to praxair who sells dry ice. Told the fellow what I was trying to do and he gave me 10 lbs free (which filled my small cooler) to test it out. With about 5 lbs of dry ice in the cooler I can get 2 of the BodyIce in there (with 10 lbs there was no room for the BodyIce packs). It cooled very well with a small towel between the ice and the BodyIce for the one closest to the dry ice. The towel was necessary, else the BodyIce nearest the dry ice froze solid. It has to remain pliable for comfort reasons. The one on top was not cool enough for me to use. So, I took to sitting on one while the other was cooling. It worked fine for a little less than 24 hours before the dry ice was exhausted. A good portion of that was during the night when I was not using any at all. I can sit on the BodyIce for an hour or two before it needs to be cooled again, which I think is the problem. Those 'warm' BodyIce are taking a lot to cool. It's just not lasting long enough I'm afraid. And I don't know how I could replenish the dry ice during the trip. I can't use 2 coolers, they're just too heavy and I wouldn't be able to tote any luggage. This dry ice is not light. It is significantly heavier than the equivalent volume of frozen water, so a bigger cooler is out of the question, unless I also bring a dolly to move it around.  I do have a portable cooler in my car which can plug into a wall socket or a lighter. But it is very heavy. It's literally a small refrigerator with a condensor and motor, which is why it's so heavy. Works great in the car but you don't want to tote this thing around for any distance. Think I'm going to have to fly unfortunately. But I really appreciate all the help suggester here. Cheers!


How to Use Dry Ice in a Cooler
Did you follow the suggestions of this site (or one similar) to extend the life of the dry ice? Or use ice packs as filler?

How long a train trip do you anticipate? Would you be able to make it with a cooler big enough to carry?

Would you be able to use the cooler with dry ice to keep ice packs cold and use a smaller cooler with ice packs to keep your BodyIce cold to reduce the number of times you have to open the dry ice cooler.

With the addition of ice packs and a free source for them, the weight is reduced after initial carry-on as the dry ice disappears and the ice packs can be dumped into the garbage. Mine get chucked on trips when no longer needed as do my disposable coolers.

As to Handicap room, no freezer but a lot more room (more than bedroom) and a private bathroom at about roomette prices.

Oh, I always print out a color red cross on my printer with the words "medical equipment" on it so Amtrak people know that it's not just extra junk. I always wondered what would happen if I used the words "Human Brain" instead.

At your train destination, you can buy additional dry ice if necessary and if you keep the ice packs (or store unfrozen ones in checked baggage) you can always get a hotel to throw them in their office fridge's freezer. Never have been turned down when I told them it was for medical supplies.

Good luck.


----------



## Skip (Sep 11, 2020)

tg_stubbs 1 I'm interested in this B07 travel Tote. It appears it might be lighter than the portable freezer I am now using, which is simply too heavy for me to be lugging it around. Can you tell me how much it weighs (it does not show the weight on Wal Marts site). They seem to be suggesting from the picture to be a good pop cooler. Do you think it would be able to get the temperature below zero? I keep the BodyIce in my freezer at home. I'm not sure of the precise temperature in my freezer unfortunately. But i would guess maybe 15 degrees F below freezing, or somewhere around there. If this B07 can get close to that temperature and is not too heavy, it just might be the best option. But I suppose I should call Amtrak to make sure I would be allowed to keep it in my room. Seems to be some question about that. Thanks again everyone. I sincerely appreciate all of your help. I would love to be able to do some traveling around the country on amtrak.


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Sep 11, 2020)

Personally, I think traveling by train is a lot of fun. When I was a kid my dad took us on a trip on the Rock Island Line. It was behind schedule but worth the wait.

The cooler weighs about 5 lbs. It uses a thermoelectric peltier junction and cannot cool below freezing. 

I've mostly used it for IPA but sometimes it's difficult to squeeze the carton in there. It seems exactly sized for a six pack. It has poor thermal insulation and uses quite a bit of current. This isn't a problem plugged in but can run down a car battery over night. 

It can also reheat food. I haven't tried that but read favorable accounts from truck driver's , etc. that use similar products on the road.

I get the impression that Amtrak is fairly accommodating about things in your private room. I would think a medical need would probably be acceptable. 

I saw a freezer fridge (-4F) on Amazon that was 17 lbs. It would still be a handful, unless you had some kind of wheels, maybe.


----------



## Skip (Sep 13, 2020)

tgstubbs1 After spending time going over the specs on this B07 travel tote, I am skeptical it would be able to keep my BodyIce cold enough. But with all of the comments y'all have provided I have some ideas how to make this work. These large ice packs "Cold Packs, Frozen Gel Packs for Shipping in Stock- ULINE" might do the trick and are cheap enough that I can test it out. I could put one on the bottom and one on top with the BodyIce in between and it should all fit in my small cooler, and it would avoid this wet issue from regular ice. I would need to have a way to re-cool these ice packs. I can get about one hour of sitting on BodyIce before it gets too warm. I'm thinking that might give me enough time to re-cool these ice packs with regular ice. Well, it's going to take some experimentation, which I will have to do before venturing on to a train. Thanks very much every one, I feel I am much closer to making this work because of all the ideas you threw at me.


----------



## BoulderCO (Oct 3, 2020)

It is probably OK with Amtrak, but probably a poor choice. Peltier coolers/heaters are terribly inefficient - only a few percent if I recall correctly. Use ice or one of the small freezer packs.


----------



## drdumont (Oct 3, 2020)

I sorta dropped the ball on the OPs issue.. No way will a practical Peltier device freeze something. However, keeping something cool, yes it will. And you can extend the frozen period with those freezer packs you can purchase (Amazon,natch!). 
Or do it the Old Fashioned way. Grab some ice, put it in a Ziploc bag and another for safety.


----------



## 41bridge (Oct 4, 2020)

Nick Farr said:


> Isn't ice always available upon request? Why couldn't the cooler in question be restocked periodically?


My friend, a coach passenger, asked for a cup of ice on the Capitol Ltd. 2 weeks ago and was told no, he had to buy a soda. Don’t really know if this applies, but is food for thought.


----------



## Qapla (Oct 4, 2020)

I last rode the train a few months before COVID. I was never denied ice when I asked. I have only ridden coach, so far.

I was told they couldn't put it directly into my cup and was given a disposable cup with ice.


----------

